# weird hedgie tube behavior ^^



## Mcliu (Apr 1, 2009)

I have been recently upgrading my hedgehog's cage into something more elaborate (features a second story now!) 

anyways, I installed a tube (its what lizardgirl used in her cage if you are wondering what it is) and I wrapped it around to make a spiral staircase to the second story. The weird thing is, instead of using it as a staircase, she sleeps in it. ALL THE TIME. even at night when shes supposed to be running she keeps on sleeping. It aggravated me that she wasn't getting any exercise, or even trying to get up all the way (she would a couple of times only to go back down into the tube =\)

Luckily, I changed the tube into a ramp that lines the wall of the cage. now she actually uses it as a ramp and sleeps in her other pipe that I have on the ground floor. And she ran all night. Thank goodness =)

has anyones hedgehog gotten so comfortable in a place thats not designated to be their sleepy place that they fail to do anything but sleep?


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes. Mine has shunned her hedgie bags, igloo, and fleece house in favor of laying herself down on top of bare plastic. She's not the only one... hedgies are funny like that. I've read of other hedgies who like to sleep under their wheels.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes, that is one of the problems with the tubes. Inky is smart and knows he can hide and sleep in the tube, and the boy I'm watching atm knows it's a great escape as well. If your hedgie makes a constant habit out of it, it's usually best to change to a ramp or one-floor cage.

I've never had a problem with a hedgie getting stuck, or becoming so comfortable they won't move. I wouldn't take that as "all I want to do is sleep", but possibly as a health concern.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Shelby done the same thing with tube's.
That's why I don't like tube's anymore. Because if I don't take my girls out of their cages to exercise in their playpen. they stay in their rooms (or tube) and sleeps. and only comes out to eat.
And it's hard to get them out of a tube that's fixed to the side of the cage! :x


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

It never occurred to me that a hedgehog would stay in the tube to sleep. Mine has found all kinds of weird places to sleep. under his wheel being one of them. Recently he decided he wanted to sleep where his food/water dishes normally are and so pushed them over from under the bedding and soaked his blanked and himself right through.


----------



## Mcliu (Apr 1, 2009)

yeah i just realized that it was a bad idea to have that tube there because she just sleeps all the time. I tried it last night. She woke up to eat and then she pooped a little in her wheel. Then she decided to go back and sleep and not come out. What I ended up doing in the middle of the night is taking her out of the tube and then disconnecting the second floor from the first and leaving the wheel in the first floor (used to be on the second floor). When she realized that she didnt have her tube to sleep in, she commenced to run....for 5 hours straight 0_o (I would remember, her wheel kept banging against the wall). She usually goes to bed by 6:00AM, but she ran till 9:00AM today! She was up running even when I was getting ready to go to class.

So I have to find a way to make a ramp that is hedgie proof which means a trip to Home Depot...again...

Silly hedgie foiled my plan for a two story cage =(.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

They are good at foiling plans aren't they


----------

